# Hauntcast Music Selections



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

try to pm hauntcast here on the forum. Mr Baker can give you the information you want.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Now why didn't *I* think of that. Thanks


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

If you check the 'Past Shows' page on the Hauntcast website, most of the songs are listed in each episode's description.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

HouseBloodthorn,

Thank you!! That's what I was looking for. I don't know why I didn't think of looking there in the first place. Geeesh!

Now, if I can just find all the musical selections themselves!


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Umm...?? what does that mean yangpeter?


----------



## Crematory (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I tried Pandora this year and everything was so dumb and not spooky or even Halloween related. I think Michael Jackson's Thriller came up on one playlist. haha.


----------

